# Newbie to the ALLROAD Family



## Jetta109 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey All....I just bought my mothers winter rat...(Thats what she calls it) 
2003 ALLROAD 2.7T Black on Black Auto







with all the goodies. I have had a hard-on for this car for years....I just drove it to Washington from Virginia. It was a seamless trip.....I was averaging around 28-31MPG and just loving every step of it. I got flipped the bird a few times when some Subaru drivers saw my "My ALLROAD ate your Subaru" bumper sticker....I love my mom.
For the past 5 years shes managed to rack up 186,000 miles on it, replaced the turbo...twice, and recently a transmission.....and surprisingly thats all. The car has had synthetic its whole life, and been pampered by Audi its whole life. She weighs 130 lbs and is around 5'4" so the drivers seat is like new and she has rules, no eating, drinking, smoking etc etc. 
Needless to say I trashed it on this road trip but made it all better today. SORRY for being long winded.....I am just excited about this car but wondering what I have to expect as far as the typical VW/Audi Woes and Problems......I searched....I tried Whoops, Ouch, Problem, Issues, Issue and the list goes on....Couldnt find a thing. Any advice or warnings would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Guys and Gals!










_Modified by Jetta109 at 6:02 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (Jetta109)*









first off, congrats on the new allroad. there are plenty of "normal problems" for these cars, and there are some in threads even on the first page of this forum. you need to scroll down








i also don't buy the "averaging 28-31 mpg"







sorry. and you shouldn't have trashed it upon acquiring it, that doesn't really speak well of you as a car owner.


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But i call bullsh*t on the 28-31 mpg.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

lol 2.0ts dont even get 31mpg but maybe. Congrats and have fun with it


----------



## Jetta109 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I dont buy it either unfortunately.....but thats what the dash was telling me. Ill add up my receipts and the mileage....itll prolly come out to like 12 or something ridiculous....BTW my definition of trashed is garbage in the door pockets and some dirt on the outside....It gets detailed before a road trip and after it....when Im on the trip I dont care just dont spill anything. And chipped 2.0ts have gotten in excess of 35mpg.


_Modified by Jetta109 at 8:59 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (Jetta109)*

Congrats on the purchase, as you've already noticed they're highly addictive. Don't tell mine but I'll keep her no matter how many problems she dishes out.
Lucky for me most of them have been regular maintenance issues that were expected at purchase. The only odd ball issue I've had was an AC leak, most of that was an issue with the dealership.








Do ya got any photos? I love the black on black.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (Jetta109)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta109* »_I dont buy it either unfortunately.....but thats what the dash was telling me. 

that's probably real-time, not average.








i can make mine go up to 200 mpg if i throw it in neutral while i'm cruising at 65 mph.








yeah i'm "averaging" about 16 mpg in the city (bumper to bumper) and 20-21 on the highway. so yeah, not anywhere near the levels you mentioned, which would classify the allroad as a "green" car.








congrats on the purchase though, you need to post pictures.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_Do ya got any photos? I love the black on black. 


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_ you need to post pictures.

now now boys. mines blk/blk - I've never posted pics on this forum







don't know how








Back to the OP: WELCOME PNW neighbor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(edit) ps- please use lowercase when spelling "a l l r o a d" your killing me










_Modified by eurocars at 6:45 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_now now boys. mines blk/blk - I've never posted pics on this forum







don't know how









that's because you were here before me. i would love to see pictures of your ALLROAD jon.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
how to: go to a site like photobucket and open an account (free). then upload pictures from your hard drive. then copy & paste the link under the pic that has the html tags (will look like this: [ img ] url [ /img ] **without the spaces**)


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I call BS on the mileage. how many miles were you getting per tank? I got ~31mpg average from Santa Fe, NM to Denver, CO in my 1.8T A4 once, and the 1.8T is far more efficent than the 2.7TT.
Anyways, congrats on the car!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
that's because you were here before me. i would love to see pictures of your ALLROAD jon.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

HAHA
I think I've tried this move before, using this http-


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (eurocars)*

well other than it being huge, it worked. I must have missed something last time.
That picture was taken by K2 at WaterWerks this year at Cheney Stadium.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (eurocars)*








Look'n pretty good, yay for pictures...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_well other than it being huge, it worked. I must have missed something last time.
That picture was taken by K2 at WaterWerks this year at Cheney Stadium.









still can't believe you saw me and didn't even say hello.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_








still can't believe you saw me and didn't even say hello.










you were there, you were gone - you were there, you were gone, you were pretty freakin busy, from what I saw. All you had to do was look for about the oldest guy there, although I did leave my walker in the car (hehehe)


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Newbie to the ALLROAD Family (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
you were there, you were gone - you were there, you were gone, you were pretty freakin busy, from what I saw. All you had to do was look for about the oldest guy there, although I did leave my walker in the car (hehehe)

















i was definitely _too_ busy. i think next year i'm going to step-down my involvement so i can enjoy the show.


----------

